# What shoes to wear with wide legged dress pants



## preciouscharm (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an interview tomorrow, and havn't worn these wide legged dress pants I have with vertical white stripes. What kind of shoes do you usually wear with these?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 9, 2009)

if they aren't too long ballet flats might look nice. i used to wear black dress pants with kind of a wide leg for work with ballet flats and it looked really cute.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

wedges or pumps


----------



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd definitely go with classic pumps!!


----------

